# Area to route larger than router base



## Gridlock (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi All,

Fairly beginner to routing. I have a Bosch Colt router, and want to route an area about 7 inches square and 1/2 inch deep in a solid piece of wood. The area that I'm routing is considerably larger than the router base, so the router would fall into the routed area. How do I accomplish this? Do I need to build a custom base out of some sort of see through material such as Lexan, or is there a guide available that attaches to the router, or some other technique?

Thanks


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Gridlock said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Fairly beginner to routing. I have a Bosch Colt router, and want to route an area about 7 inches square and 1/2 inch deep in a solid piece of wood. The area that I'm routing is considerably larger than the router base, so the router would fall into the routed area. How do I accomplish this? Do I need to build a custom base out of some sort of see through material such as Lexan, or is there a guide available that attaches to the router, or some other technique?
> 
> Thanks


welcome N/A....

make a simple rest...

.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey, Gridlock; welcome!
First point, the Colt is a fairly low powered router for doing heavier cuts so you're going to have to make multiple cuts at increasing depth until you get down to the full 1/2".
Second, Lee Valley carries a 6" wide alternate base, if you want an option of a larger span (although it won't really get you across the 7" you need)
https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/sho...ries/110560-veritas-compact-router-base-plate
Third, that base I linked to is designed to accept template guides, so that may be a technique that will offer a solution (?).


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

All the above are good solutions. I would do like Dan suggested,i think and cut a hole in 1/4" plywood 3 5/8"X7 1/8" ,use a template bushing on the router,and then rout out half,then move to route out other half. Keep your cutting depth no more than 1/8" per pass.
Or make a 7 1/8" cut out template and attach a temporary base for the router wider than 7" and use a template bushing. Still have to take 1/8"deep cuts.
Or do the sled like Stick shows.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Hey, Gridlock; welcome!
> First point, the Colt is a fairly low powered router f


depends on which model Colt...
the small one (PR20 model) is 1HP...
the GKF125 is 1.25HP...

he said Colt...
not laminate trimmer...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you use a small bit like say a 1/4" straight bit then you should be able to rout to full depth in one pass if you adjust your feed speed to what the router can handle. Start in the center and spiral your way out to the full circle. You'll still need to be able to balance the router on one side of the base but it's doable. Or you could add a wider base of 1/4 ply to give more bearing surface.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You selectively edited what I said, Stick.
What you quoted...
"First point, the Colt is a fairly low powered router f"

What I actually wrote...
"the Colt is a fairly low powered router *for doing heavier cuts *"
Context is everything.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> You selectively edited what I said, Stick.
> What you quoted...
> "First point, the Colt is a fairly low powered router f"
> 
> ...


noted..
a trimmer is ½HP or so...
those are low power routers....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

OK; good to know! If I burn my Colt out, Stick, I'm sending _you _the repair bill...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

I watched this video by Samurai Carpenter and made a plexiglass plate so you can see through as you go. If you add holes along the edges you can also create a channel for various width work pieces.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Welcome gridlock. Stick's suggestion is the way I'd go. You can put a stop block in to keep the router from going past your layout line. 1/8 th inch passes would be the max for me with a Colt. Let the bit cut at a rate that doesn't slow or bog the bit down or it will destroy the bit pretty fast (don't ask how I know). If you put some low friction tape or lots of wax on the side runners in Stick's drawings, you can slide the jig both up and down and sideways to make nice clean edges, but you will have to use a chisel to square off the corners. One last thing, If you put long rails on the jig, fitted to the width of the Colt's base, you can keep better control of the cut because it won't wander in the slot.

I would also suggest using a mortising bit like the one shown because it cuts a very flat bottom. You can get one with a 1/4 inch shank. A 3/4 long cutter is about as much as you can have on a quarter inch shaft. Make sure the router has stopped before lifting the bit out of the slot.

You might also choose to make an exact fit dado jig to do this job. Example below. It allows you to fit a sample of say, a shelf, set the exact width with the star knobs, then us a bit with a bearing to cut a dado or groove that fits perfectly. You can also use it for hollowing out your project, but it will also be very useful for other tasks as well.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> OK; good to know! If I burn my Colt out, Stick, I'm sending _you _the repair bill...


I see...
yur gonna set out to abuse your colt and then back charge me... eh...


----------



## Gridlock (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi Folks,

Thank you for all the responses! I have the 1HP Colt version. I do realize not to cut too deep in one pass; for that reason, I often use a forstner bit in my drill press to remove most of the material before routing.

I took a ride over to Lowes and found a 7 inch base similar to the one DaninVan mentioned at Lee Valley, although the Milescraft one I found already has the holes drilled for various compact routers, which is nice. I also picked up a piece of 1/4 inch thick 12 inch long acrylic and had Lowes cut it into 4 inch strips, which I can then clamp to the work which will then provide a base for the router if I need to route something wider than 7 inches. Not exactly what Stick and others suggested, but somewhat similar in execution. If that doesn't work well, I may try what Bstrom suggested.

Thanks again, all!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> I see...
> yur gonna set out to abuse your colt and then back charge me... eh...


Basically...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Basically...


so which model do you want for the replacement???
I'll get right on it...


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Stick486 said:


> so which model do you want for the replacement???
> I'll get right on it...


I bought a new Colt 125 but have yet to use it much - I did learn that the power is clearly limited to lighter cutting but it is a nice unit all around. (Daninvan is really gonna like the one you get him!)


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The more powerful one! (silly question) 

Gridlock; Just in case you thought Stick and I are bickering, not so. We're pretty much on the same page. Stick is saying, and I'm putting words in his mouth here, that I'm being overly cautious; that the Colt is more robust than I seem to be giving it credit for. Me? I'm just pointing out that it's not in the same muscle class as Bosch's 1617, or equivalent in other brands.
I've only had my Colt since Xmas and I haven't really challenged it yet. I still grab my 1617 as my go-to choice
If you're interested, Lee Valley also has a small portable router table. I just received mine and haven't set it up yet.
https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/sho...0566-veritas-table-system-for-compact-routers


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> The more powerful one! (silly question)
> 
> Gridlock; Just in case you thought Stick and I are bickering, not so. We're pretty much on the same page. Stick is saying, and I'm putting words in his mouth here, that I'm being overly cautious; that the Colt is more robust than I seem to be giving it credit for. Me? I'm just pointing out that it's not in the same muscle class as Bosch's 1617, or equivalent in other brands.
> I've only had my Colt since Xmas and I haven't really challenged it yet. I still grab my 1617 as my go-to choice
> ...


let me get this straight...
yur gonna be unhappy w/ a PR10???... 
if one can be found...
and yes...
that Colt is more robust than you are giving it credit for...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> The more powerful one! (silly question)
> 
> 
> If you're interested, Lee Valley also has a small portable router table. I just received mine and haven't set it up yet.
> https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/sho...0566-veritas-table-system-for-compact-routers


I saw that table, be sure to give a review. looks interesting.
Herb


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I saw that table, be sure to give a review. looks interesting.
> Herb


Absolutely! So far I've taken the pieces out of the box and they're all _very _cleanly machined. To be expected; they have the Veritas labeling.


----------



## RobertGytre (Apr 14, 2020)

My answer is no.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Absolutely! So far I've taken the pieces out of the box and they're all _very _cleanly machined. To be expected; they have the Veritas labeling.


Those are undoubtedly machined on a CNC ,should fit perfectly.

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Those are undoubtedly machined on a CNC ,should fit perfectly.
> 
> Herb


sounds like he didn't get enough of them...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

RobertGytre said:


> My answer is no.


What was the question?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I saw that table, be sure to give a review. looks interesting.
> Herb


This one??
*Veritas Table for Compact Routers
*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes; thanks for adding that vid, Stick.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Yes; thanks for adding that vid, Stick.


Saved you a lot of time making the video. But still you need to write a review of what your opinion is of the table.
The quality of BB is lessening, we didn't used to see those small voids along the edges, only in the Russian Birch. That doesn't take away any from the quality of the table,though.
HErb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Yes; thanks for adding that vid, Stick.


sweet piece of equipment...
when will you be sending me mine, @Herb Stoops and @Nickp theirs???
soon we hope..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Saved you a lot of time making the video. But still you need to write a review of what your opinion is of the table.
> The quality of BB is lessening, we didn't used to see those small voids along the edges, only in the Russian Birch. That doesn't take away any from the quality of the table,though.
> HErb


use Apple ply instead...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oops...once again we've strayed from the OP's question. Back to the original program...


----------



## Gridlock (Apr 13, 2020)

DaninVan said:


> Oops...once again we've strayed from the OP's question. Back to the original program...


No worries! Thinking about making a simple jig with the acrylic I had cut; should know more this weekend.


----------



## LouisianaJoe (Apr 15, 2011)

I needed to cover a larger area with my palm router. I bought a piece of lexan that was large enough to do the job. I took the base off of my router and used the base as a template to drill holes in the new base. I counter sunk the new base holes and used the original screws to attach it the the router. I have also drilled holes in the base so that I could use it as a circle cutter.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Stick486 said:


> DaninVan said:
> 
> 
> > Basically... <a href="http://www.routerforums.com/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" ></a>
> ...


Dan really likes the HF trim router. Just sayin'.... 😂


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Harry Sin has a nice glider base that might work well for this purpose, of course remembering that if we’re going to build some sort of jig, then we may as well build something that gives us multiple duties, right?

(Sorry, I just cannot remember what he called it, so I cannot provide the link)


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Straightlines said:


> Dan really likes the HF trim router. Just sayin'.... 😂


okay...
only the finest for Dan....


----------

